# Grafische Oberfläche für Schachprogramm - Welche?



## morkuzz (12. Apr 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Schachprogramm geschrieben, das jetzt noch via Konsolenausgabe funktioniert. 

Habs mal als Anhang dran gepackt, damit ihrs euch anschauen könnt.

Die Grundlage des ganzen is ein zweidimensionales Array aus Objekten der eigenen Klasse Field. Darauf können dann Figuren stehen, welche wiederum Objekte der Klasse Figure sind.

Ich denke das Prinzip ist klar.

Meine Zielsetzung ist eine 2D Gui, die das Array visualisiert, sprich die Field Objekte aneinanderreiht um ein Schachbrett darzustellen. Natürlich sollten auch die Figuren darauf dargestellt werden können.

Des weiteren sollte man durch Drag'n'Drop Züge machen können und es sollte ein Fenster für Informationen wie Schachstatus, mögliche Züge für eine Figur, usw.. vorhanden sein.


Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich das grafisch umsetzen soll. Google gibt nicht soviel her, und die Suche hat auch nix Brauchbares geliefert.

Ich hab an Swing gedacht, aber hab auch keine Lust mittendrin abbrechen zu müssen, weils doch ungeeignet ist.

Drum wollt ich mir hier eure Meinung einholen. Was würdet ihr verwenden?

P.s: Nicht über die teils merkwürdigen Züge des Pcs wundern. Ist nur ne Pseudo-KI die Zufallszüge macht. Auch sind noch paar Kleinigkeiten wie en passant nicht implementiert. Aber das soll hier nicht weiter stören


----------



## Marco13 (12. Apr 2009)

Hm ???:L Wenn man AWT und SWT mal außen vor läßt, gibt's zu Swing ja nicht sooo viele Alternativen....?! ???:L


----------



## Evolver (13. Apr 2009)

Ich denke mit Swing machst du bei einem Brettspiel nichts falsch.


----------



## Quurks (27. Mai 2009)

Ich empfehle Swing, für das Spielfeld ne JPanle-Komponente und die paint-Methode entsperechend überschreiben


----------



## Spacerat (27. Mai 2009)

Vllt. ist es ja möglich, die Oberfläche erst mal soweit aussen vor zu lassen, bis man eine gewisse I/O-Funktion soweit abstrahiert hat das man sie in eine Oberfläche einfügen kann. Dann sollte es auch egal sein, für welche man sich später entscheidet.
@Edit: Andererseits... die anderen haben natürlich völlig recht... an Swing ist nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## morkuzz (27. Mai 2009)

ach den thread gibts ja auch noch. nett dass ihr jetzt noch versucht zu helfen, aber habs scho fertig

hab swing hergenommen. das spielfeld is ein JButton[8][8].

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


----------



## homer65 (27. Mai 2009)

Ich habe - ist schon ein paar Jahre her - eine GUI für die Darstellung einer Schachpartie geschrieben. Und zwar per Swing. Das hatt eigentlich ganz gut geklappt. Den Quellcode hab ich noch. Wenn dich das interessiert, kann ich ihn dir zukommen lassen.


----------

